# Catching a Massive Swarm of Bees



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow, beautiful, thanks for posting! I'm impressed that you could do it and film at the same time, no worries about the camera work. I loved hearing the Australian birds in the background, too. Congratulations on your nice big swarm.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Nice sized swarm. I like to hive swarms on drawn comb in a complete 10 frame medium hive. They are attracted to it like magnets and all the bees are easily smoked into the hive within half an hour or so. This size swarm may have required two ten frame mediums!


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

Yeah I'm going to move them into the 8 frame deep. I had no drawn comb. They just marched into the hive. The next video show how I got them to go in....all without smoke. These are really gentle bees from what I can during the day observing them.


----------



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

I finally moved the bees from the nuc to my 8 Frame Hive... These girls were busy and have dawn 5 full frames in just a week


----------



## TobyGilbert (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice work. Thanks for Sharing We are getting heaps of swarms now in Melbourne. Especially this week we had a few calls


----------

